# aged care in South America



## Aussie-rabbit

My nephew is in his early 20's with qualifications in aged care and as a carer for the disabled, is there work available for him in South America ?

Ideally he would like to move on a long term basis and return to Australia perhaps once a year.


----------



## Christopha

I read on Wikipedia that healthcare in Brazil is free but that there is not enough health care workers, and what there are, are questionable.
That doesn't really answer your question but perhaps sheds a little light.


----------

